# MS ride this weekend...



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Anyone here doing the or 100 or 150 MS ride this weekend? Solo? Group?

I'm doing the 100 mile portion.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I will be there with the Team from 24 Hour Fitness! We won div 2 i fund raising so we get a special song and start time. I will be starting with the 100 milers though as that is where I need to be. 

On Sunday we have issued a challenge to our riders, ride up Torrey pines for all those that suffer with MS. Then do it again for the person or people you are riding for! Team 24 will meet at the top or the hill and regroup then do it again. Anyone else wanting to take the challenge is welcome!


----------



## thedago (Sep 30, 2009)

I am doing the one that starts in Ventura- basically the Ojai Valley Loop

kinda strange they are on the same weekend, or maybe not

Team Citrix Online


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I know there have to be more than just the 3 of us on this board doing these rides. Each ride max's out at like 2500 to 3000 riders. Team 24 has a team up by you **** soI amsure you will see our Jerseys worn up north also.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

rward325 said:


> I will be there with the Team from 24 Hour Fitness! We won div 2 i fund raising so we get a special song and start time. I will be starting with the 100 milers though as that is where I need to be.
> 
> On Sunday we have issued a challenge to our riders, ride up Torrey pines for all those that suffer with MS. Then do it again for the person or people you are riding for! Team 24 will meet at the top or the hill and regroup then do it again. Anyone else wanting to take the challenge is welcome!


Great job at fund raising! :thumbsup: Will definitely look out for Team 24 Hour Fitness. BTW, what number will you be wearing? Believe it or not, I got issued number "2010"


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

rward325 said:


> *I know there have to be more than just the 3 of us on this board doing these rides*. Each ride max's out at like 2500 to 3000 riders. Team 24 has a team up by you **** soI amsure you will see our Jerseys worn up north also.


Yeah, I would've thought so too. It would be kind of cool just meeting up with some of the members on here....put a face to a name.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Bib number is 1458


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

Is it too late for sign up for this event? I have never done a MS ride before, so no idea what this ride is about.

I was going to work this weekend, then got an email from my client, telling me that the project has been put on hold. So, I am free this Saturday!


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

This ride is annual event and covers 100 or 150 miles in 2days. In my case it goes from Irvine to Carlsbad and then finishes in Mission Bay, San Diego. There are no day of sign ups because the size of the event requires a significant amount of fund raising on the part of each rider. I would definitely put this on my ToDo list for next year if I was you. It is a great cause and a great ride!


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info rward. I am sure it's for a great cause and I don't mind doing it at all. I will definitely look into int for next year.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

rward325 said:


> Bib number is 1458


I'll look for that #. Say "hi" if you see bib# 2010  

BTW: How many members do you guys have?


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Our current roster says 72 people on the team between Orange County and San Diego.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

This one is officially in the bag! Two. Days, a lot of rain, two trips up Torrey Pines and a lot muscle cramps! Eve. With the rain it was an amazing event! All of the volunteers make this a great event year after year.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

rward325 said:


> This one is officially in the bag! Two. Days, a lot of rain, two trips up Torrey Pines and a lot muscle cramps! Eve. With the rain it was an amazing event! All of the volunteers make this a great event year after year.


NICE! I say A LOT of your team members scattered about throughout the entire ride. We all looked like mountain bikers after that first day...especially after passing under that muddy tunnel. I think I took advantage of the massage tent...three times the first day, and two times on the second day  

PS: Torre Pines climb wasn't as bad as I had anticipated...and I got a great lube job from the Specialized tent at the top. 

PPS: Agreed about the volunteers. They were awesome! :thumbsup:


----------

